# What is this black stuff on my ZED-made amp?



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all:

I've been running a ZED-made 4-channel Planet Audio (yes, ZED made them for a few years in the '90s) for several years. Got it used; always worked. I just pulled it from the vehicle I'm getting rid of and opened it up to make sure nothing has decayed. I've read about leaking capacitors, so I wanted to check.

Posted are photos of some black gunk at the base of two components. I'm not versed on electronics, so I don't know what these things are. They have copper wrapped around them. At the base are black semicircles that are hard but a little sticky. I assume that it's some kind of glue. Except the rest of the unit is so cleanly constructed that I'm not sure they'd just lob hunks of goo at the base of these things.

The top of one of the units has some brownish stuff on it, but that appears to just be some extra shellack used to coat it. Any experts in the house who can tell me what's going on here? Thanks.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Glue used on transformers/inductors to hold them down since they are relatively massive and have no way to put a mounting bracket on them.


----------



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Glue used on inductors to hold them down since they are relatively massive and have no way to put a mounting bracket on them.


Sorry not to thank you earlier, but THANKS!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

mr.gone said:


> Sorry not to thank you earlier, but THANKS!


No problem, glad to help.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

mr.gone said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I've been running a ZED-made 4-channel Planet Audio (yes, ZED made them for a few years in the '90s) for several years. Got it used; always worked. I just pulled it from the vehicle I'm getting rid of and opened it up to make sure nothing has decayed. I've read about leaking capacitors, so I wanted to check.
> 
> ...


Nice amp btw. Most everyone around here has been "baptized in the lake of old man Mantz". There's really no reason to add the additional sentence to your post that says "Yes... They were actually made by Zed at one time" We know. We even know about the line of Boss amps he made. So just keep it short and sweet and save your thumbs/fingers the extra effort and just type "Zed-Made X". We'll believe you I promise. Unless it's a Zed made Kenford   

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

